# Order now or wait?



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm on the verge... it still annoys the hell out of me that Audi are charging so much more for the new TT but I've got close to 11% discount using Carwow so it's hard not to ignore.

The Mk3 is obviously a new car and there have been little minor niggles with it - at what point do those niggles get ironed out? Is it a constant quality control thing or is there a period of time after which faults are ironed out?

I've got until 30th September to decide on that deal and I'm in no rush. Will that two months wait make much of a difference?

I'm still not 100% sold on the TT - test drive Friday and a BoxterS Saturday to decide.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

You've sort of answered your own question.

Test drive the cars on your shortlist and buy the one you want.

Cars will always change price / spec, so if you like one (and can afford it) buy it.

There will always be a newer / faster / nicer model in the future, but enjoy what you want now and don't look back


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It'll be interesting to see what your opinion turns out to be,re the test drive.If you are testing like for like bare in mind that the Boxster was designed as a soft top whereas the TT wasn't, so I would expect better handling to start with although after driving the Audi you might find the dash a little dull in the Porsche.You pays yer money......

I don't think any teething problems are going to be ironed out within 2 months,these things often improve gradually over a model's lifetime.Take for example the mk2,early models suffered niggles with sagging seats,leaks, window regulators etc and weren't sorted to approx MY11 so approximately 4yrs!

In this respect the boxster has had more evolution time but only you can decide.Good luck with your conundrum


----------



## Chisser (Jun 24, 2015)

I would wait . Audi will make more kit standard eg Comfort and Tech packs. Question is when.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

That's going to be an awfully long wait then,they never did it in the mk2 so no real reason for them to start now.Remember Audi are on a supposed roll in the market stakes at the moment and I don't suppose a few enthusiasts on a Web site is going to change anything soon,no matter how disgruntled they may be.

Edit: They did offer more in the special editions like improved sound and nav,but not for free mind


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah all that will happen is things like black edition.
If you don't like it now - walk away. it wont really change.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,take the advice of the great Frankie Valli:

"Walk like a man,talk like a man do anything you can-a-a-an,

No Audi's worth crawling on the earth

So walk like a man my son"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

If you are not 100% sold on the TT, then I would consider your options carefully.

Good luck.

Cheers,
Frankie Valli

:lol:


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Are you talking about a TTS? Bit of a difference in price/performance if its a normal TT compared to a BoxsterS.
Personally, I wouldnt worry too much about the initial potential problems - it prob the luck of the draw. Ive seen people buy a brand new BMW (not a version close to release date) that would just randomly shut down & no-one could find out why (eventually got his money back), yet others work just fine. My previous caymanS had lots of problems, which only didnt leave a really bad mark on my opinion of it cos it was under warranty & they always fixed it without any issue...if I had to pay for each repair I wont go anywhere near them ever again.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Think he must be comparing TTS.

Today's new cars cant really be compared with the bad old 60s and 70s and BL when you never bought a new model less than 6 months after launch because of teething problems.

My TT hasn't got any problems (apart from the sill gaps and Audi Connect doesn't work with my phone) whereas I last had a Cayman S that had an issue with the brake pedal bushes grabbing on after about one year and Porsche never did make it a recall.

A Boxster S well specced is going to be a lot more £s than a TTS I would have thought and no where near 11% discount.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You always see a tweak at the model year mark as the unforeseen things are ironed out.
Spec changes wont happened until facelift (3year mark) but prior to that i would expect a tame special edition.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Apologies - I should have said. It would be a fully specced TTS Roadster so yes, going for a like-for-like hairdressers car comparison. But with the BoxterS It will be more like a +1year old nicely specced version which are around £50-55k

I've had my current TTS Roadster from nearly new with zero problems with the exception of seat sagging and a remap that eventually (after 2years) caused faults.

I think its more the little things I was hoping would get fixed - the freezing shut windows, the knocking noises, bad fitting S-line trim, seats coming away from the shell etc. Not major problems but if I'm spending that money I don't want the thing in the dealers every 2mins... I know it's the dream vs reality.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

A fully spec'ed TTS roadster is around what... £48k? A 1 year old CaymanS is £53k ish. But are you really likely to get the same deal on finance between a new TTS and a 2nd hand BoxsterS? (assuming you're financing it)

Unless you have a flexible budget I'm not sure how you can compare the cars on cost.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

When you're spending the thick end of £50K is a difference of £5K any consequence...


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it can be quite a consequence. It's not just the difference in cost between the 2 cars but the finance deal in comparing a new Audi with a 2nd hand Porsche.

Also the OP is getting a 11% discount on the TT. How often does Porsche have enticing deals on 2nd hand cars?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

10%


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Jem said:


> How often does Porsche have enticing deals on 2nd hand cars?


Granted but it's certainly not unknown and depends where and when you look. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree, shouldn't be a big problem to get close to that. 
You'd struggle more if the car was a new one..


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

leopard said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> > How often does Porsche have enticing deals on 2nd hand cars?
> ...


Then you're clearly the man to speak to when I buy my 2nd hand Porsche! :wink:


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Fully loaded the TTS Roadster I specced up was coming in at £51k. Still undecided what to with finance.

I've got my current TTS to part-ex plus £10-13k.

I normally keep my cars 4-5years. I don't see the point in buying new - losing most of the value and being back in the same situation in 3 years time.

But if I'm aiming at say 4years ownership I've got to figure out can I live with fully kitted out BoxterS track toy with 20" wheels and tires; Porsche service costs and potential costly repair bills VS a new potentially buggy TTS Roadster that is going to lose most of its value by the time I come to sell it.

Not to mention, I already own a TTS Roadster - so is it more of the same? 10 years in the same car? The kid in me wants the Boxter. The Dad bit wants the TTS.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Glad you cleared this up as speculation was becoming rife

Firstly £51K for a TTS is ridiculous

Secondly,if you buy Porsche approved you will get 2 yrs warranty cost and labour,so not much to worry about.

Thirdly,don't act like daddy,be the Daddy and get the Porsche :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree with Leopard, if you're spending around £51k my money would go on the Porsche every time.

At the end of the day, the TTS is a TT, which is an Audi, who make A1's, A3's, 4's, 5's, 6's, 7's and 8's... :lol: Porsches are just that bit more special, IMHO :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But Leopards ordering an RS - that will be over 50k for a TT.. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> But Leopards ordering an RS - that will be over 50k for a TT.. :lol:


 :lol: yep but as you quoted they chuck the standard tt's down the line and hand build the proper ones (the RS) and according to your pricing structure the RS will only be 4K more.

So I'll thumb my nose at that one :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> But Leopards ordering an RS - that will be over 50k for a TT.. :lol:


The RS3 is about 10k over and above the price of the S3... is that right? Wouldn't surprise if TT RS was the same, so £50k starting price...?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I said "real RSs" :wink: . TT is just a trim model. Its sent down the line with the other TT models. A3 is the same.
The real RSs are built by quattro gmbh in a totally separate facility and they all mount the engine the other way.

No ones knows what the TT RS will be but its will be north of 50k no doubt and with options... 
10k uplift sounds about right..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> The real RSs are built by quattro gmbh in a totally separate facility.


Yep,the TTRS will be built for men and not for kennel maids/hairdressers.

It will have the same provenance as the R8....


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

All RS models are designed and developed by GmbH... but yeah, according to Wikipedia... 

_The Audi R8 is built in a new and totally separate quattro GmbH plant at Neckarsulm.

The latest Audi TT RS and the Audi RS3 are both notable departures from this Neckarsulm-only production tradition. Whilst the TT RS and RS3 were wholly designed, developed and engineered at Neckarsulm by quattro GmbH, they are manufactured alongside their 'lesser' Audi siblings, with the TT RS being manufactured at Győr, Hungary, by AUDI AG subsidiary Audi Hungaria Motor Kft._


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Didn't you get that backwards... in terms of the perm brigade?
The RS TT is just a trim in the same sense as the TTS, Sline and sport is.. Man car, well thats RS6/5 time.. some would add RS4 too.

R8 is without doubt the best drivers car Audi have every had as well as best looking. 
It runs ring around the 911 even in its 997 form, but i'd take one with the RS6 engine over the 600bhp V10 - shame Audi wont ever release it.

Plant for the R8 is Böllinger Höfe


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Think you might find Wiki are quoting the RS upto the end of mk2 production. 

Mk3 hasn't been finalised yet so it could be here, there or anywhere


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> It runs ring around the 911 even in its 997 form,


The most subjective comment.....ever


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's the page I was looking at... https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quattro_GmbH

They also design the S Line trim parts... must have been having an off day when designing the new TT side skirts :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > It runs ring around the 911 even in its 997 form,
> ...


4 rings, subjective? Would that be in the same way as the TT pricing model you keep banging on about? Just saying.. :roll:

"it's as well to remember, if you do like Porsche 911s, that the GT3 is a sweeter-handling, more exciting, more rewarding and cheaper prospect. If you're not so loyal to the Stuttgart shield, bear in mind that the Audi R8 V10 is probably a better handling, better riding, better sounding and slightly more desirable road car."

"Shopping above £100k for a 'junior' supercar? The choice is increasingly impressive - and varied. What the R8 V10 Plus brings that the 911 Turbo S, AMG GT S and in-coming McLaren 570S can't quite counter is a proper supercar-grade engine: big capacity, exotic cylinder count, no turbos and a high rev limit. Only the Aston Martin V12 Vantage S comes close to competing on this score, and we know which of the two we'd rather take out in the wet."

Totally subjective however... unless you want rear seats..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Yes,just saying.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

leopard said:


> Firstly £51K for a TTS is ridiculous
> 
> Secondly,if you buy Porsche approved you will get 2 yrs warranty cost and labour,so not much to worry about.
> 
> Thirdly,don't act like daddy,be the Daddy and get the Porsche :lol:


But the +10% discount is making the TTS tempting. On the flip side there are some great Porsches out there from independent dealers with better finance deals.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But you have to weigh that against the warranty offer you get with a used dealer car - clearly you could go 3rd party route.
PDK gets issues... deep pockets time.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

But then I see this and I think I'm nuts even considering a TT :/

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... &logcode=p

Don't judge me on the colour though. Yellow isn't me cup of tea but I think the Boxster can carry it


----------



## StevieRS (Jan 29, 2015)

FYI - Just managed to secure myself 11.5% discount on the TTS, there are real deals to be had!


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> But you have to weigh that against the warranty offer you get with a used dealer car - clearly you could go 3rd party route.
> PDK gets issues... deep pockets time.


From what I've seen they come with Porsche warranty. Some dealers even advertise the cars having just been serviced with Porsche. Might be BS though.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Smoothie said:


> But then I see this and I think I'm nuts even considering a TT :/
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... &logcode=p
> 
> Don't judge me on the colour though. Yellow isn't me cup of tea but I think the Boxster can carry it


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

StevieRS said:


> FYI - Just managed to secure myself 11.5% discount on the TTS, there are real deals to be had!


Yeah, I saw your post. Was that direct with Audi first or did you go in armed with Carwow details?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Porsch Approved warranty is cast iron for 2yrs.

If you go for independent make sure they're reputable like 911 Virgin,RSJ or Stirlings and then get it serviced and maintained by Hartech.


----------



## StevieRS (Jan 29, 2015)

Smoothie said:


> StevieRS said:
> 
> 
> > FYI - Just managed to secure myself 11.5% discount on the TTS, there are real deals to be had!
> ...


I quoted what was available online and was completely upfront about needing them to beat the price if they wanted business. They thanked me for the opportunity, came back and matched it, I asked for an incentive to go with them directly which was followed by the following 1.5%.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Bare in mind,that these discounts won't go unnoticed and will be reflected in the residuals not that I'm saying discount is a negative thing.....far from it.


----------



## StevieRS (Jan 29, 2015)

leopard said:


> Bare in mind,that these discounts won't go unnoticed and will be reflected in the residuals not that I'm saying discount is a negative thing.....far from it.


I agree, it's all relative.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

StevieRS said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > StevieRS said:
> ...


Cheers - thanks for letting me know.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Smoothie, I tried 3 out-of-London dealers and all of them went to 10pc discount without any problems, matching CarWow and also discussions on this very forum. Yes, my TTS Roadster came to £51k but that's certainly not what I paid. I decided that a blinged up massively discounted brand new TTS was what I wanted over a nearly-new Boxster. Oddly, the daddy in me was for the Porsche but the kid for the TTS - I think it's the Virtual Cockpit that does it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I should add that none of the London dealers were interested in 10%...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Not surprising really as there's too much lolly sloshing around down in the smoke.Surprised they don't actually add 10%,opportunistic "Daleys' " that they are :lol:


----------

